# Cock Fertility Meds Feedback



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

I've read in here that you can buy some fertility meds that will help older cock? I think it was from Dennis Kuhn, did anybody tried it before? Was it effective?

I hope Dennis can chime in because I looked at his website and I can't find it.

I have a very nice older cock that is infertile and I really want to get YB from him. He is about a decade old.

I will appreciate any help...tnx


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I still carry the product and it is called *"Cock Fertility Tablets". *It is listed towards the bottom of my medication page. It is a Medpet product, and I have used it myself on some of my birds with some success through the years. It has *Vitamin E, Creatine, and Magnesium Sulfate *in each tablet. Vitamin E seems to be the most important component in the pill, and seems to boost the bird's health which in turn will in many cases help with fertility on older cock birds.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

Ok...thanks! I pmed you too..


----------



## mikuzzu (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing and good luck with the thread.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

I have them and used them they do work pretty well, You have to give the cock 5 pills for 5 days and a row and then put them with the hen.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Have you tried Wheat germ oil? It has a large amount of vitamin and that may be all you woud need. You also may need to trim the feathers around the vent area as older cocks and hens seem to develop heavy feathering in that area.You must understand that the cock does not penetrate the hen to deliver the sperm but in fact sprays the sperm and heavy feathering will prevent the sperm from entering the hen* ..GEORGE


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

^ Good info guys..thanks!

I will bring out the barber scissor later this week!

I do side hair cuts voluntary work for some time now. I think I will trim with some sideburns and Bieber style!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

A person can get VIT E at any wal mart drug store ECT. 200 400 unit gelitin capsules. AND or Even good poultry vit that you add to the water. Has high dose VIT E SOME 40000 unit per packet. Plus the supply places you can order it. Wheat grem oil was used often years back Just like cod liver oil was. Trim your old birds vent area. And give the VIT E if pill form 1 per day for 4 to 5 days. And give the hen 1 per day starting the 3 rd day. Gets them going. BUT also bringing in the birds to breeding after a lay off Extended lighting is good to do. how old is this old cock.


----------



## christophersa (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for your information and I am glad that i am a part of this thread and i have get a very useful information her eon this thread.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

dennis kuhn said:


> I still carry the product and it is called *"Cock Fertility Tablets". *It is listed towards the bottom of my medication page. It is a Medpet product, and I have used it myself on some of my birds with some success through the years. It has *Vitamin E, Creatine, and Magnesium Sulfate *in each tablet. Vitamin E seems to be the most important component in the pill, and seems to boost the bird's health which in turn will in many cases help with fertility on older cock birds.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell
> 
> ...


I never thought I'd hear of giving Creatine to birds lol. XD

So do you get body-builder pigeons? lol
I assume it's there just to make them feel strong and thus make them want to mate?


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

re lee said:


> A person can get VIT E at any wal mart drug store ECT. 200 400 unit gelitin capsules. AND or Even good poultry vit that you add to the water. Has high dose VIT E SOME 40000 unit per packet. Plus the supply places you can order it. Wheat grem oil was used often years back Just like cod liver oil was. Trim your old birds vent area. And give the VIT E if pill form 1 per day for 4 to 5 days. And give the hen 1 per day starting the 3 rd day. Gets them going. BUT also bringing in the birds to breeding after a lay off Extended lighting is good to do. how old is this old cock.


Cock is going to 11 yrs old. He is still pretty stout and mates a lot. But I'm sure he is not fertilizing the egg properly.

I will try trimming the back area first, if it doesn't work I will do the meds thing.

I've heard that homers can still breed at uppity 15yrs old.

Btw, when I pulled out their eggs because it was null the hen laid immediately within 10 days. But I doubt if these are good was well.

I might use them as foster parents for now while while I'm doing these.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Libis said:


> I never thought I'd hear of giving Creatine to birds lol. XD
> 
> So do you get body-builder pigeons? lol


Not sure about that, but if you have any mice in the loft, make sure they dont get any......(ps youve got to watch to the end of vid  )


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Not sure about that, but if you have any mice in the loft, make sure they dont get any......(ps youve got to watch to the end of vid  )


lol. That would be bad. I don't have a loft or older birds who need "help" just yet though


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

checkered said:


> Cock is going to 11 yrs old. He is still pretty stout and mates a lot. But I'm sure he is not fertilizing the egg properly.
> 
> I will try trimming the back area first, if it doesn't work I will do the meds thing.
> 
> ...


Well 11 years old IF the bird has not been over worked It should still hit. Yes trim the vent. use VIT E. And even letting it raise a round of fosted eggs can bring the bird into breeding. Also SOME hens do lay fast and you might see a couple of miss round of eggs not being fertiled. No meds needed vitimans in water or down the throat.


----------



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

^ Yeah the previous owner of this pair told me the cock needs some help in fertility area. He's got some misses also from this pair.

It's just they are really good birds and I want YB out of them.

I know 11yrs old is not too shabby either. I have a extremely young pair that sitting on eggs right now, I will check if the eggs are valid and will switch.


----------

